# Apple needs to spend



## Satcomer (Mar 9, 2008)

Apple has been sitting to long of some huge cash reserves. They should buy something or diversify that money reserve this year before inflation kills that reserve.

What should Apple buy? Think big. I say this because I believe Apple should buy Adobe.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 9, 2008)

Microsoft.

Has Apple ever bought anyone, other than NeXT?

related:
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2007/12/07/who-should-apple-buy


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 9, 2008)

I just had a better idea on Todays yet another Beatles/iTunes rumor. Apple should by Apple Corps from Sir Paul.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2008)

Another idea should be Apple buying Sling Media and incorporate it with AppleTV.


----------



## lbj (Mar 10, 2008)

Sling and TiVo...one box for everything!


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 11, 2008)

TIVo would be good, Microsoft would be sweet, what is sling?


----------



## lbj (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out the link in Satcomer's reply. In short, access your own TV (and associated cable signal, recorded shows, etc) from anywhere in the world via internet.


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats sweet, how big is sling? I doubt they could get Adobe though, there very independant although they owe apple because thats the only reason why they got big.


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 12, 2008)

I think Apple should buy my house for twice its appraised value and then give me the money.


----------



## Qion (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd love for Apple to acquire either Adobe or Luxology. Adobe probably wouldn't fly in court, but Luxology is definitely a doable option. They're a small group of very smart and innovative people who have created a fantastic mainstream product that works beautifully on OS X.

Really, though, does anybody honestly believe that money isn't being used? It's great for both business deals and managing their share prices. It forces companies to play level with Apple, and it assures that they have a backup R&D powerhouse should a product line fail or a recession happen.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 23, 2008)

There is news that Apple has agreed to buy PA Semi, a chip manufacturer, at a cost of $278 million in cash.  As PA Semi specialize in low power chips, there's obvious speculation about usage in the iPhone or in iPods...


----------

